# Need Help with appetite



## anything-goes (Oct 27, 2013)

Im trying to bulk up but my appetite seems to decrease when I train hard . Is there anything out there that increases appetite ?


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 27, 2013)

U could ad some cardio. Or add some eq or my favorite would be start GHRP 6. The hunger I get off that is crazy


----------



## perarded123 (Oct 27, 2013)

As mentioned GHRP-6, also ginger helps, increasing metabolism helps as well, pes anabeta has had feedback in increasing appetite as well, drinking room temp water should help as well.


----------



## DubbyGunz (Oct 27, 2013)

Does GHRP-6 make everyone hungry?  I have tried it from two different places and havent ever got hungry


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 28, 2013)

eh i mean maybe not evvvvvery body but i know thats one way i tell if its legit


----------



## Christsean (Oct 28, 2013)

Eat more carbs!! That happens to me all the time. The more carbs I add in the hungrier I get.


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 28, 2013)

anything-goes said:


> Im trying to bulk up but my appetite seems to decrease when I train hard . Is there anything out there that increases appetite ?



About the only otc product i've used to help or seen others use is pes 
Orbit Nutrition - Buy Optimum Nutrition Creatine Powder Extremely Cheap!


----------



## perarded123 (Oct 28, 2013)

packers6211 said:


> About the only otc product i've used to help or seen others use is pes
> Orbit Nutrition - Buy Optimum Nutrition Creatine Powder Extremely Cheap!


i think you meant Orbit Nutrition - Buy PES Anabeta At A Discounted Price hahahahahaha


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 29, 2013)

lol Yes thank you!!! I'm getting old lol


----------



## jimm (Dec 1, 2013)

pull up your big boy pants and eat!!


----------



## tsek0s (Dec 3, 2013)

you can always try use like 12.5-25mcg t3 with 3 weeks on/2off and tapper it in/out.. defenantly it will make you much more hungry also keep high protein too while you have t3..also with 3/2 you will not suspress your thyroid funstion...


----------



## gamma (Dec 3, 2013)

Just plan And prep ur meals bro  most of it is a mental game anyways . Give it week or two and ur body will beginning for it.


----------



## tsek0s (Dec 3, 2013)

btw u used to get more hungry on dbol too...i couldnt wait for my next meal always


----------



## MoguMogu (Dec 14, 2013)

As others say. Plan and prep your meals.  Force yourself to meet your macro/caloric goals for the day and week.


----------



## SFW (Dec 14, 2013)

Pot.


----------



## kg5000 (Dec 27, 2013)

jimm said:


> pull up your big boy pants and eat!!




Harsh but this might be the best advice lol,  also if your taking any preworkouts that may be part of the cause too, if your like me though, you aint givin that shit up lol


----------



## Little BamBam (Dec 28, 2013)

Ghrp2 and ghrp6 make me hungry. You say when you train hard you lose appetite if you use a preworkout and has a lot of stems then that can do it to


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Dec 28, 2013)

SwoleZilla said:


> U could ad some cardio.



This doesn't make a lot of sense.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## vassille (Jan 19, 2014)

anything-goes said:


> Im trying to bulk up but my appetite seems to decrease when I train hard . Is there anything out there that increases appetite ?



Then dont train that hard go a little easier.


----------



## jimm (Jan 20, 2014)

vassille said:


> Then dont train that hard go a little easier.




negged for telling someone not to train as hard! da fug is wrong wid chu


----------



## jimm (Jan 20, 2014)

SFW said:


> Pot.




this is good advise but is not suited to every one!, when consuming pot it is not uncommon for the consumer to "raid" the fridge and eat literelly everything in sight before jumping in the car and heading to the local shops for candy bars.

you have been warned -_-


----------



## jimm (Jan 20, 2014)

weight gain is expected ^^^^


----------



## Acheron (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll second the votes for pot and carbs.


----------



## vassille (Jan 20, 2014)

jimm said:


> negged for telling someone not to train as hard! da fug is wrong wid chu



Dude who the fuck do you think you are jack ass IF the OP  has no appetite why the fuck would he train heavier ..what would be the purpose of that???
One doesn't need to go balls to the wall all the time TOO MUCH FUCKING TRAINING CAN KILL GAINS ALL TOGETHER IF THE FOOD/REST IS NOT THERE!
Stop being a fucking joke and shut your pie hole if you don't know what you talking about ..mofo


----------



## s2h (Jan 20, 2014)

chill pill or thread goes to AG...and then it will be full of tranny pics and just awful things..


----------



## vassille (Jan 20, 2014)

s2h said:


> chill pill or thread goes to AG...and then it will be full of tranny pics and just awful things..



not sure what his problem is to be honest. My post was clearly aimed at the OP even with a quote.


----------



## bigsparky (Jan 21, 2014)

ghrp-6 is the answer friend. 10 minutes post injection of 100mcg you will destroy your fridge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MissLynn (Mar 31, 2014)

I agree with prepping your meals will help BIG time! Since it will build up your metabolism eating every 2-3hours. Also whenever I use ginger, I crave more.


----------



## Harjot Mundi (Apr 15, 2014)

jesus my probnlem is i am too hungry all the time - end up overeating and overhitting macros


----------

